# Teething problems or design faults Bolero 680FB.



## 110165 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi have just returned from the first three months of a 12month European Tour trip in a Bolero 680FB which we bought from new last June now has 8,000 miles on clock. So far delighted with the home overall, pleased we hired a few models before hand.
However somewhat surprised at the poor design of the laptop table.Is it only me or would it be better positioned the left side of the rear door enabling it to be used as an extra table for the kitchen, that already has very little working space?
Dear Swift are you able to provide an additional clamp for this option please?
I rarely used the large table and agree with previous reports far to heavy, large and inconvenient I too am looking for a smaller version.
We are not heavy weights by any means but already the left side of the mattress is sagging is this usual? The overhead light panel too is sagging and why can you not turn the kitchen lights of independently to save amps.
I too have woken up to find the back door sticking out at the bottom and needs slamming shut, it looks out of alignment.
Am I the only one to have problems with leaking water from the fridge causing mould to form on the bottom outside of the fridge and when on gas it burns so loud you can hear if all night indoors and outside is this normal.This did not happen in any of the hired vans but they only had small fridges propable the most annoying issue.
Has anyone a solution to cleaning the suedette upholstery as it is showing signs of wear on drivers side?
Other than that she was excellent and is ready for the next three months in Eastern Europe.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi glad you had a nice trip lucky you!!!! Swift have an excellent presence on this site and I am sure they will be along soon to help with your queries.
Oh welcome to motorhomefacts hope you enjoy the site and all it has to offer glad to have you aboard


----------



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Nurserus

Glad to hear you have had a very successful and prolonged stay in your motorhome.

It seems to me that so many issues with motorhomes are a question of personal requiremnts. I find the small laptop table brilliant in its current position (granted I don't have the FB version). It swivels away easily at bedtime over the passenger seat and is there so conveniently for that cuppa or evening drink.

I can see how the door can be a problem. Mine worked ok when I first picked it up but a few months of travelling caused it to settle and become awkward.. Experience shows that it does require a little patience and careful work to get it to close perfectly. I asked my dealer on two occasions to adjust the door and it came back no better with the comment that "that's the best I can do". Closer examination revealed that there was insufficient adjustment on the top locking bracket. The whole door could be raised up to compensate but this usually means that the hydraulic door stay fouls the top of the door when closing. The solution was to only very slightly elongate the adjustment slot in the top locking bracket. The bottom bracket already had sufficient adjustment. What then really makes the door open and close sweetly is to spray the two cam bolts on the door with a little lubricant such as the type garages spray on your car door hinges. No more leaning against the door to open it or slamming it to shut it.

Graham


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Teething problems*

Nurserus

I have seen your post and respond to you later

Regards
kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Teething problems*

Nurserus

I would recomend that you get the door and the mattress looked at by your dealer when you take it in for a service.

A new improved plastic panel has been designed for the kitchen lights, the part no is 1082172 and your dealer could order and fit for you.

The part number for the additional table bracket is 1050903, your dealer could order this for you.

Thetford have developed a modification for the fridge in response to other complaints, again your dealer could organise this for you at the same time as all of the other things.

If you need any help in organising these things, please contact us on 01482 875740 or by email at [email protected]

Regards
Kath


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Teething problems*



SwiftGroup said:


> Nurserus
> 
> I would recomend that you get the door and the mattress looked at by your dealer when you take it in for a service.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kath have passed that on to our workshop staff.

Hows the proposed Dealer 'forum' help desk thing coming on that we talked about at the NEC?

Peter


----------



## 110165 (Feb 25, 2008)

My thanks to Kath re Swift for such a speedy reply much appreciated thankyou. Nurserus. :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Nurserus I think you are the lady I met whilst in San Sebastian we did go to the Algarve on your recommendations glad to see you found MHF.

Let us know if you do fit the laptop table to the other side and how you get on with it............as we too don't find it is in the right place and gets in the way so we took it out.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

"why can you not turn the kitchen lights of independently to save amps."

We found that the kitchen light stayed on on our 630L. The long one under the cupboard above the sink. After a while we found that it had a press on press off switch at the end of the moulded casing, not obvious at first.

Is this the light you mention?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Nurserus - and welcome.

At least you have a laptop table to complain about. :roll: :roll: Not a problem to us though as we deliberately don't take a lappie with us.  

Fork out your tenner and join the happy band - you've already had more than that back with the response from Swift. Brilliant aren't they, and I don't even own one - at the moment!!

Looking forward to hearing more about your adventures.

Cheers


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> "why can you not turn the kitchen lights of independently to save amps."
> 
> We found that the kitchen light stayed on on our 630L. The long one under the cupboard above the sink. After a while we found that it had a press on press off switch at the end of the moulded casing, not obvious at first.
> 
> Is this the light you mention?


Hi I think that is the light that is mentioned, as I said above we met this lady whilst in San Sebastian and although we have the same Bolero ours is 2008 and I think this has now been altered, although funny enough we met a couple in Portugal with a Bessacar who mentioned the very same thing so maybe they too had a switch like yours that they haven't found.

I have a feeling Nursesrus may be travelling by now again as I know she mentioned they would be soon setting off on another tour.........and it is four weeks ago today that we met her.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Briarose said:


> some-where-in-oxford said:
> 
> 
> > "why can you not turn the kitchen lights of independently to save amps."
> ...


The switch on our was quite stiff to press and we thought it was part of the moulding not a switch. Did not press too hard worrying about breaking the moulding.

Eventually wife found if it was pressed at just the right angle it worked OK. Maybe the plastic moving part was a little tight and was catching at the edges. But it works fine now.


----------



## mariner01 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nurserus said:


> Hi have just returned from the first three months of a 12month European Tour trip in a Bolero 680FB which we bought from new last June now has 8,000 miles on clock. So far delighted with the home overall, pleased we hired a few models before hand.
> However somewhat surprised at the poor design of the laptop table.Is it only me or would it be better positioned the left side of the rear door enabling it to be used as an extra table for the kitchen, that already has very little working space?
> Dear Swift are you able to provide an additional clamp for this option please?
> I rarely used the large table and agree with previous reports far to heavy, large and inconvenient I too am looking for a smaller version.
> ...


We have had our Bolero for about the same time as others have too in our ClubSwift Motorhomes Owners Club and all are very happy with them!
We have 2 laptop tables and find them ideal. The big table we only use outside and for BBQs etc.
No problem with the mattress.
Sagging panel over cooker is a bit of a problem - can be temporarily fixed with extra screws.
Agree about habitation door ... mmm bad design! - different doors are being fitted on the new bessies.
Thetford offer excellent back p on their fridges so suggest you contact them for a solution. Have used it on gas and no problem.
Re your driver's seat - what about a seat cover!

Best Regards


----------

